# If you could have 1 lever machine and 1 pump machine and a single grinder...



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you could have 1 lever machine and 1 pump machine and a single grinder (to be used for both machines) what would you choose and why?

Both machines have to be single group. Plumb in optional.

No budget constraints


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Olympia Cremina, a Rocket duel boiler, and a new Mazzer Major 83mm, nothing too crazy for me


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

If this is one of those "u win the lottery" dream scenario...

KVdW idro-matic speedster (why?) because it looks so cool. No idea how good the machine is.. That clear chamber with the spring.. Confirmational bias is sure to improve the taste!

Strega for lever. Never seen or touched one in real life. But for that matter, never tried a Londinium either. Since I know nothing here, I chose Strega just because I have a soft spot for Bezzera, and those portafilter handles!

Grinder.. Since they are both espresso machines.. Not too difficult since not much of a compromise (like using it along a V60 in real life).. I'd go for NS Mythos clima-pro. Or maybe EKK 43 so that I could leave each side for each machine setting (is that cheating?)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

L1/speedster/peak


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Bosco Sorrento, La Marzocco Modbar, EKK43 (dual grinder)

Why:

Precision Italian engineering and personally recommended by gwilym davies, Ultimate awesomeness and also Italian engineering, Ridiculous German precision engineering.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Loving the responses so far, keep them coming

Some interesting combinations popping up


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

lever - Elektra Micro Casa - because it has a feckin eagle on it and a spring lever - will it be consistent - hell no and that's the fun

Pump - Slayer single group - flow rate control, and they look great - and again loads of adjustment

Grinder - Kafatek flat burrs - variable speed, and great design no retention


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Lever- L1 the old P version as is a single group version of an L2









Pump- Alphadominche Mod 1 (well if not a pump in the truest sense, steam pressure, bet theres a pump in the below counter unit somewhere)

Grinder: R120 as does all brew methods

So, just the Mod1 needed then, moo hah ha ( in my dreams! suspect may need a bigger coffee room / Kitchen corner)

John


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm having to work Google search overtime to find out all these exotics!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

L1 old style mark 2

Orchestrale Nota,expensive HX but it just works superbly with no need to flush

Mythos of course


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Lever = Bosco one group. As good as they get.

Pump = Slayer Steam because we mostly have milk drinks.

Grinder = Mythos - looks, performance, taste.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> L1 old style mark 2
> 
> Orchestrale Nota,expensive HX but it just works superbly with no need to flush
> 
> Mythos of course


Isn't that your *current* setup ? ;-)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Lever -





 (like a Sorento but nicer)

Pump - Slayer (although I would be split between this and a KVdW Speedster with the spring thing - idro-matic?)

Grinder - I single dose, and use different brewing methods so it would be a Compak R120 (or if space was a premium, a customised Versalab M3)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Isn't that your *current* setup ? ;-)


I sold the Nota on when I moved back to an L1......I dislike fancy machines and prefer things that just work well without fuss.....the L1 is far superior to a Bosco Sorrento in every way by the way!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Mk 2 L1, plumbed, and an E37s so I can make coffee at 5am without waking the rest of the house up. GS3 for the pump but I doubt it would get much use.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

L1 (L1-p) plumbed in as my lever and an LR as my pump (it does have a rotary pump!)

R120 or The Kafatek flat as my grinder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Loving these suggestions


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You're not helping @coffeechap

I was sure I was aiming for the R120 next until I read stuff about the Kafatek.

Now you are not making a decision either....... and you have/had both


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

R120 is nuts big though, KafaTek is cute in comparison


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@grumpydaddy if it helps think of the Monolith (despite it name) being something that sits on your worktop and the R120 needing you to build an extension









John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have seen the R120 up close. It did not actually start saying "Exterminate" or "Danger Will Robinson" but maybe that was because the owner "adjusted" it.

I'd probably cause less friction at home and stand more chance of still having the Kafatek in the years to come


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lever - L1

Grinder - Mythos

Pump - something pretty to sit in the corner and polish every now and then


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have to agree the r120 is far to big for domestic situations , thus this is reflected in their plummeting secondhand price , anyone who has one should put it up for sale as quickly as possible before the bottom falls out of the market .

Its one of those that people need to shift before they become worthless .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Have to agree the r120 is far to big for domestic situations , thus this is reflected in their plummeting secondhand price , anyone who has one should put it up for sale as quickly as possible before the bottom falls out of the market .
> 
> Its one of those that people need to shift before they become worthless .


Nice try! Dream on...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

With the R120, just stick a cushion on top of the hopper and sit on it...


----------



## jwCrema (Jul 23, 2017)

What I have:

1985 Cremina 67 - bought it from an estate in 2015. Had never been used.

Mazzer Major - rewired and modified for single dosing.

I am in the first 300 Decent Espresso DE1+ group. I had an ECM Technika - nice polished stainless steel, but nothing close to the science in the DE1+.

I won't sell the Cremina - she will go back to being my failover hardware. I also have a Orphan Espresso Lido E for the backup grinder


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lever - p800 - I'm a sucker for German engineering

Pump - gs3 volumetric - for the volumetrics

Grinder - k30 twin - bit of a cheat but really want caf/decaf options


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

http://www.victoriaarduino.com/va388-black-eagle-volumetric/



*VA388*
​
*
Black Eagle 2Gr*



*
*









*
Londinium L1-P that I would probably only use on Sundays.*

*
*











*
NS Mythos Clima Pro*

*
*









*
*


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lever - Profitec P 800

Pump - La Marzocco Linea 1group

Grinder - EG One


----------

